# Buying Pocket Camp Bells



## boring (Nov 24, 2021)

Im on a mission to get those golden items Im too broke for so Im buying as many pocket camp bells as I can

Please just tell me how many you're willing to sell me and name your price, you can look me up (or add me, I forgot how to trade on PC) and buy items from my market box to make up the money

I feel that four years into PC there must be a surplus of bells for a lot of you so I hope someone can help out


----------



## Megaroni (Dec 1, 2021)

How about 1 tbt for every 10k bells? I came to this conversion by seeing how much time it takes me to get bells with bell maps

Realizing this might not be the best conversion, so if you have other suggestions lmk


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 1, 2021)

i'm also willing to do 1tbt per 10k, or something similar, since i'm well past the bell limit and can't hold anymore bell maps either rip.


----------

